# ca18det into a u13



## altyourmind (Jan 23, 2005)

can the ca18det fit into a 94 altima


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

no,it wont


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

enjoy_incubus said:


> no,it wont


Dont listen to him, any motor can fit in anything with proper modifications and custom mounts/axles and such


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> Dont listen to him, any motor can fit in anything with proper modifications and custom mounts/axles and such


sure anything will fit,do you think everyone has the money to modify it properly and make it work? also why would you go from a 2.4 to a 1.8? the ka-t has proven power.




and im not a him.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

CA motors are more capable of high rpms, whereas the KA isn't. Personally, i'd go with a CA, but i'm just partial to those motors, but the KA is much more common.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> CA motors are more capable of high rpms, whereas the KA isn't. Personally, i'd go with a CA, but i'm just partial to those motors, but the KA is much more common.


the ca is capable of higher rpms but in the heavier chassis of the altima, what would be the point? the difference in hp/tq would negate the gains. not to say it wouldnt be an interesting swap but it goes back to the same argument as a 240sx and the debate between an sr and a ca. you can drop a ca into the s13/14 chassis, but why? same reasons you wouldnt want to do it with the u13.


----------



## altyourmind (Jan 23, 2005)

thx for the replies i love the ka24de but the cost to make it fast in the u13 is way to high but then again it's not that cheap to swap it out ether thanks again for the replies


----------

